# 2001 Grand Am Speakers



## panhandlion (Nov 26, 2007)

Can someone tell me how to get to the rear deck speakers of a 2001 Pontiac Grand Am GT?

Thanks


----------



## UBoiler (Nov 7, 2007)

Crutchfield You'll have find their webste or otherwise track down their fone number and give them a call. They sell diy electronics for auto and all other and they have the knowledge. They have very helpful people and will help you because ther is no way anybody will ever try diy replacement for a Grand Am speakers if their own help desk can't walk a diy customer through it. Crutchfield is in business because their service is exceptional. Be sure to say thank you and ask for a catalog. Please let us know how everything turns out. Cliff


----------



## panhandlion (Nov 26, 2007)

Boy do I feel stupid... I just let the rear seats down by pulling the little straps below the rear deck in the trunk... pulled out the "push pins" holding down the plastic trim piece... removed the rear column trim cover and then slid the rear deck out. The speakers were not even screwed in. They had tabs that would pop out when you pinch the bottom of them. Disconnect the wire plug... plug in the new speakers and reversed my out of the whole thing...

Took 10 minutes... WOW.. do I feel stupid!!!


----------



## UBoiler (Nov 7, 2007)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL! That feeling of stupid usually happens just before I become a little smarter. Thanks for letting us know how it turned out. Good luck. Cliff


----------

